# Top fin heater recall



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Petsmart issues recall notice for Top Fin plastic heaters â€" Advanced Aquarist | Aquarist Magazine and Blog

If anyone chose to buy one of these top fin heaters they were recalled. Return for a full refund.


----------

